# Gnome/KDE installation without Internet connection



## rafockgroup (Oct 12, 2011)

[ Thread split off and moved to correct forum. -- Mod. ]

When I tried to install Gnome it requested me to connect to the internet, how can I install it from CD? What is the xz extension of the DVD of the FreeBSD  look: 
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.xz 

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

Please don't hijack someone else's thread with something unrelated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xz


----------



## rafockgroup (Oct 19, 2011)

OK, thanks. But please someone help me to install FreeBSD with gnome or KDE without connecting to the internet.


----------

